# Would you rather live in Birmingham or Leicester



## daniloviz (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,
I'm planning to move to UK during the next months. I will work in Lutterworth and I'm trying to figure out if it would be better to live in Leicester or Birmingham.

Leicester seems to be closer to Lutterworth but after surfing the net a bit I have seen that somebody totally love that city, but somebody else instead, would immediately run away from there. Birmingham seems to have very friendly people but is definitely father from Lutterworth. 

Which one would you choose and why?
I have to make this tuff decision so your help and comments are very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because of the high cost of commuting, whether by rail or car, you should live as close to your work as possible. Lutterworth is a small place but quite pleasant, with historical centre. It's also handily located right on M1. People will be as friendly or more so than Birmingham which is after all a very large city so tends to be impersonal (not as bad as London). If you want a slightly larger place with lower rent, consider Rugby (famous for public - private - school).


----------



## Butkus (May 30, 2011)

I live in Leicester and like the city overall, although it has the same problems that many cities have in the UK, ie anti-social behaviour etc....

Birmingham is a much bigger city....between the two Birmingham would have alot more going on.

I believe you would be closer to Leicester if you are going to live in Lutterworth, any reason not to live in Lutterworth? It is a nice little village really.

As mentioned, Rugby is not too bad, not sure how far it would be though.

All depends if you like the city life really, if you like big cities then Leicester or Birmingham would be good options, but maybe looking at some smaller areas right off the M1, going either south or north, would not be a bad option.


----------



## Bindy29 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi mate i thin leicester is much beeptter place to live than bham. Because it will be closer to your work and leicester is not as busy as bham and much more easier to get around


----------

